# vogliami bene - imperativo del verbo volere



## Magnolia72

Grazie per "avermi mostrato la fine del tunnel".
Ne approfitto per esporre un altro dubbio: come si esorta qualcuno a volere bene? E' giusto dire "voglimi bene!"?


----------



## Sicanius

Magnolia72 said:


> Grazie per "avermi mostrato la fine del tunnel".
> Ne approfitto per esporre un altro dubbio: come si esorta qualcuno a volere bene? E' giusto dire "voglimi bene!"?



Penso sia "vogliami bene". L'imperativo del verbo volere si ottiene dal congiuntivo, quindi voglia-vogliate (così come quello di sapere: sappi, sappiate). Ad essere sincero, a me suona malissimo!


----------



## Lello4ever

Certo che suona malissimo! Non si dice mica Vogliami bene! Forse grammaticalmente è esatto, ma sfido chiunque ad accettare una frase del genere.


----------



## federicoft

Secondo il coniugatore del mio dizionario di riferimento (Garzanti), l'imperativo di seconda persona del verbo volere non è "voglia" (che è invece congiuntivo) ma "vogli". Sicché non bisognerebbe dire "vogliami bene" ma "voglimi bene".


Indubbiamente preferirei dire: "vorrei che tu mi volessi bene".


----------



## BolleBlu

Ciao a tutti,

mi nasce una perplessità: visto che l'imperativo alla seconda persona singolare di _volere_ è _vogli_, e non _voglia,_ perchè non si dice _voglimi bene (per quanto brutto possa suonare)?

Grazie! 

Scusa Federicoft, in pratica hai già risposto, sono stata lenta io a postare. 
_


----------



## Sicanius

federicoft said:


> Secondo il coniugatore del mio dizionario di riferimento (Garzanti), l'imperativo di seconda persona del verbo volere non è "voglia" (che è invece congiuntivo) ma "vogli". Sicché non bisognerebbe dire "vogliami bene" ma "voglimi bene".
> 
> 
> Indubbiamente preferirei dire: "vorrei che tu mi volessi bene".



E' vero, il Garzanti riporta "vogli", ma da altre parti su internet ho trovato "voglia"... Che strano, però. La seconda persona plurale dell'imperativo è "vogliate" in prestito dal congiuntivo. E  la forma "vogli" da dove viene??  Non è il congiuntivo né una forma corrispondente all'indicativo presente, come avviene per l'imperativo regolare (3s. per i verbi in -are, e 2s. per i verbi in -ere e in -ire).  Avrebbe più senso  l'eccezione per cui tale forma  si costruisca dal congiuntivo (insieme a sapere = sappi-sappiate), piuttosto che un'eccezione vaga ed esclusiva.
Il fatto che poi questa forma non si usi rende difficile ogni giudizio di parlante nativo.  Però tra le seguenti frasi (per quanto bizarre, con un po' di sforzo forse si potrebbe pensare ad un contesto appropriato), quale vi suona meglio?
- Vogliane prendere almeno due
- Vogline prendere almeno due


----------



## federicoft

Sicanius said:


> E' vero, il Garzanti riporta "vogli", ma da altre parti su internet ho trovato "voglia"... Che strano, però. La seconda persona plurale dell'imperativo è "vogliate" in prestito dal congiuntivo. E  la forma "vogli" da dove viene??  Non è il congiuntivo né una forma corrispondente all'indicativo presente, come avviene per l'imperativo regolare (3s. per i verbi in -are, e 2s. per i verbi in -ere e in -ire).  Avrebbe più senso  l'eccezione per cui tale forma  si costruisca dal congiuntivo (insieme a sapere = sappi-sappiate), piuttosto che un'eccezione vaga ed esclusiva.
> Il fatto che poi questa forma non si usi rende difficile ogni giudizio di parlante nativo.  Però tra le seguenti frasi (per quanto bizarre, con un po' di sforzo forse si potrebbe pensare ad un contesto appropriato), quale vi suona meglio?
> - Vogliane prendere almeno due
> - Vogline prendere almeno due



Ho trovato questo che credo possa sciogliere molti dubbi.


> Da   Mirko Caccia - 25 gennaio 2003
> E'   possibile sapere qual è il giusto imperativo da usare per ordinare a qualcuno   di volere bene a qualcun altro?
> 1) A LEI: "Voglile bene" oppure  "Vogliale bene"   oppure altro?
> 2) A LUI: "Vogligli bene" oppure "Vogliagli bene" oppure   altro? Il verbo volere   (come d'altra parte il verbo essere e il verbo avere)   usa, all'imperativo, le medesime forme del congiuntivo. Tenendo conto che   accanto alla moderna forma di congiuntivo presente di seconda persona (voglia)   sopravvive anche l'antico vogli, direi che tutte le forme da lei   presentate possano dirsi corrette (anche se la cacofonia di vogligli   non ne ha certamente favorito la diffusione).
> A presto!


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Ciao a tutti! 
Vi butto là una mia considerazione, assolutamente non suffragata da alcuna fonte.
Dai tempi delle elementari ricordo che ci dicevano che il verbo "volere" non ha l'imperativo perché "non si può ordinare a qualcuno di volere qualcosa".
All'obiezione (che mi viene in mente ora, non certo quando avevo sei anni ) che esiste la seconda persona plurale "vogliate", penso che la risposta sia che si usa in senso esortativo più che imperativo.
Es. vogliate accomodarvi alla vostra sinistra.
Ok, è un ordine mascherato da esortazione, ma grammaticalmente pare effettivamente più un'esortazione che un ordine.
Come notato nella discussione, si usano le forme del congiuntivo, non quelle dell'indicativo, per cui un fondo di verità alle mie elucubrazioni potrebbe anche esserci... 
Sono curioso: anche a voi a scuola hanno detto che l'imperativo del verbo "volere" non esiste?


----------



## Sicanius

Ci avevo pensato anch'io, sai, non all'elementari però, ma leggendo i post su questo thread... Ci sarebbe un modo per disambiguare il congiuntivo dall'imperativo, e cioè la posizione dei pronomi deboli che devono seguire il verbo nel caso dell'imperativo e precederlo nel caso del congiuntivo:
- parlami (tu) vs. mi parli (lei)
- parlateci (voi) vs.  ci parlino (loro)
Questo in realtà complica le cose, perché dimostrerebbe che il congiuntivo esortativo alla seconda persona (sia singolare che plurale) non esiste....
- ?? mi parli (tu), ?? ci parlino (voi)
Seconda questa piccola teoria domestica, voglia/vogli-vogliate può essere solo imperativo (quand'è alla seconda persona) sebbene la forma coincida con il congiuntivo:
- vogliatemi bene (voi)
- ?? mi vogliate bene 

Spero di non aver scritto delle eresie!


----------



## cronenborg

_Federicoft_ mi sembra che abbia sciolto ogni dubbio: si dovrebbe usare "*vogligli*" nell'imperativo e "vogliagli" nel congiuntivo.
"*Voglimi*" sarebbe altresì corretto, peccato che nell'uso si è persa l'esortazione a "*volere qualcosa*", da qui la regoletta spicciola ad uso delle scuole elementari.

Il problema del non comune utilizzo di "*vogligli*" è dato solo dalla evidente cacofonia. Però in taluni casi è stato usato in letteratura per tradurre frasi dall'inglese altrimenti intraducibili.
Cfr. "Le Allegre Comari Di Windsor" (W. Shakespeare), trad. di *Goffredo Raponi*. 
Cfr. anche altri traduttori della stessa opera.


----------



## SunDraw

Sottoscrivo cronenborg:
personalmente uso "vogli" all'(infrequente) imperativo e "voglia" al congiuntivo, supportato anche dai riscontri in letteratura.


----------



## ebreoerrante

Riesumo un vecchia discussione, ma il problema è sempre attuale.
E ciao a tutti, visto che è il mio primo intervento qui.

1) Non credo sia preciso dire che c'è una distinzione "voglia" congiuntivo/ "vogli" imperativo. Più precisamente possiamo dire:
a) il congiuntivo è "voglia"
b) l'imperativo prende in prestito la forma del congiuntivo "voglia", ma in quel momento è un imperativo (ok, questa è quasi filosofia).
c) Accanto all'imperativo "voglia" permane l'antico "vogli". Non sappiamo se anch'esso preso in prestito da antico congiuntivo o se si tratta di un antico imperativo "nativo": propendo per la prima.
A rigore quindi, possiamo dire "voglia" per usare il congiuntivo, e "voglia/vogli" per l'imperativo, per me. Niente da obiettare sulla cacofonia, è terribile.

2) Trovo altamente verosimile che la carenza di una forma originaria di imperativo nei verbi che riguardano la volontà o il sentimento dipenda proprio da un'incoerenza semantica: non si può èretendere di ordinare alla volontà, se mi assecondi in ciò che non vuoi, la tua volontà non c'è più. Allo stesso modo per cui il verbo "ricordare" per i latini aveva solo la forma passata anche nel presente: se ricordo oggi, è perché ho ricordato ieri.

3) Spero di non andare OT, ma mi pare ineterssante:
Sicanius ha notato un fatto interessante. Il diverso comportamento dei pronomi rispetto a congiuntivo e imperativo.
La spiegazione sta nella legge Tobler-Mussafia, attiva nel volgare medievale. Pazienti chi la conosce già: la Tobler-Mussafia dice che "una frase non può iniziare con un pronome atono e di conseguenza particelle clitiche (in genere pronomi) se non precedute da un elemento tonico devono essere attaccate come enclitici al verbo cui si riferiscono" (Wikipedia).
Esempio: notate il diverso comportamento dei due verbi all'inizio e alla fine di frase in "*priegoti* che alla mente altrui *mi rechi*" (Dante).
Oggi la Tobler-Musaafia non vale più, ma ha lasciato tracce fossili in quel che notava Sicanius: l'imperativo  sta tendenzialmente a inizio di frase, o almeno dopo una leggera pausa, quindi si è portato dietro la regoletta del pronome enclitico. A riprova, notate che il pronome non si attacca nell'imperativo negativo: "leggi*lo*!" ma "non *lo* leggere!"

Spero di non essere pedante, ma lo spunto mi pareva interessante.

Per il problema iniziale, un buon suggerimento sarebbe: "Amami!"


----------



## danalto

In sintesi, se io volessi esortare qualcuno a volersi bene, come dovrei dire? Sto discutendo con un mio amico per questo motivo...

Vogliti bene!
o
Vogliati bene!


----------



## ebreoerrante

danalto said:


> In sintesi, se io volessi esortare qualcuno a volersi bene, come dovrei dire? Sto discutendo con un mio amico per questo motivo...
> 
> Vogliti bene!
> o
> Vogliati bene!



Direi che si possono usare entrambe a rigore, ma certo "voglimi" suona maluccio


----------



## fabinn

Tra le due io voto per "vogliti bene", ma in ogni caso secondo me è meglio renderlo con una perifrasi, tipo "ti devi voler bene!".


----------



## danalto

fabinn said:


> Tra le due io voto per "vogliti bene", ma in ogni caso secondo me è meglio renderlo con una perifrasi, tipo "ti devi voler bene!".


E no, così non vale, però!


----------



## fabinn

eh beh!! La scappatoia va pure trovata!!!


----------



## marco.cur

Vogliti bene, anche per me.


----------



## danalto

marco.cur said:


> Vogliti bene, anche per me.


Meno male. Il mio amico mi ha seriamente messo in crisi e ha minato una delle certezze della mia vita.  Non va mica bene!


----------



## Necsus

Riporto il parere espresso da Serianni [XI,396-7], per chi voglia condividerlo. Dopo aver detto che l'imperativo manca della prima persona, che la terza, la quarta e la sesta sono assunte dal congiuntivo, e che la quinta è identica a quella dell'indicativo presente; e dopo aver ricordato che fin da epoca molto antica nel fiorentino la seconda persona della seconda coniugazione (quella di _volere_) ha subito un'evoluzione per cui la terminazione latina in _-e_ è stata sostituita con quella in _-i (teme! --> temi!)_, sul modello della terza coniugazione, l'esimio linguista dice:

"In alcuni verbi il congiuntivo fa le veci dell'imperativo anche nella seconda e nella quinta persona. Si tratta degli ausiliari _avere _ed _essere_, di _sapere _(_sappi _- antica forma di congiuntivo, come il seguente _vogli _- e _sappiate_) e di _volere _(_vogli _e _vogliate_, spesso usati come verbi servili per attenuare una volizione: «vogliate seguirmi!» 'seguitemi')".

_Vogline _rendere partecipe il tuo amico destabilizzatore, Dan. 

Aggiungo solo che di tutti i vocabolari che ho potuto consultare, l'unico a riportare _voglia _come seconda persona dell'imperativo è il Gabrielli, ma ho il timore che in questo caso specifico la revisione lasci un po' a desiderare:
imperat. _*vòglio*, vòglia, vogliàmo, vogliàte, vògliano; *volèndo; volènte; volùto*_._ _


----------



## danalto

Aspettavo con ansia la sua risposta, Maestro.  I miei dispetti.*

_*piccolo scherzo, in italiano si dice "i miei *rispetti*"_


----------



## angelomazzei

danalto said:


> Aspettavo con ansia la sua risposta, Maestro.  I miei dispetti.*
> 
> _*piccolo scherzo, in italiano si dice "i miei *rispetti*"_



Serianni docet, sottoscrivo 

Pasolini/Modugno "congiuntivo sciagurativo" CHE TU POSSA ESSER DANNATO SE IO...

Verbi servili e ausiliari tutti al congiuntivo - non esiste l'imperativo di cortesia, di augurio, di consiglio ;-)


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

ebreoerrante said:


> 3) Spero di non andare OT, ma mi pare ineterssante:
> Sicanius ha notato un fatto interessante. Il diverso comportamento dei pronomi rispetto a congiuntivo e imperativo.
> La spiegazione sta nella legge Tobler-Mussafia, attiva nel volgare medievale. Pazienti chi la conosce già: la Tobler-Mussafia dice che "una frase non può iniziare con un pronome atono e di conseguenza particelle clitiche (in genere pronomi) se non precedute da un elemento tonico devono essere attaccate come enclitici al verbo cui si riferiscono" (Wikipedia).
> Esempio: notate il diverso comportamento dei due verbi all'inizio e alla fine di frase in "*priegoti* che alla mente altrui *mi rechi*" (Dante).
> Oggi la Tobler-Musaafia non vale più, ma ha lasciato tracce fossili in quel che notava Sicanius: l'imperativo  sta tendenzialmente a inizio di frase, o almeno dopo una leggera pausa, quindi si è portato dietro la regoletta del pronome enclitico. A riprova, notate che il pronome non si attacca nell'imperativo negativo: "leggi*lo*!" ma "non *lo* leggere!"



Ma non esiste l'opzione "non leggerlo"?


----------



## ohbice

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Ma non esiste l'opzione "non leggerlo"?



"Preferisco non leggerlo".
Ciao 
p


----------



## green_984

Poiché il verbo "volere" riguarda la volontà dell'individuo, viene spontaneo ritenere che esso non possa reggere l'imperativo. Tuttavia (sul web ad esempio) si trovano coniugazioni all'imperativo di tale verbo, per cui a questo punto il dubbio sorge spontaneo: il verbo "volere" regge l'imperativo oppure no? Voi che ne pensate in merito?


----------



## bearded

Usando la funzione ''Search'', si trova il thread
vogliami bene. 
 Lì puoi vedere che cosa ne pensa(va)no molti nel forum.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

green_984 said:


> si trovano coniugazioni all'imperativo di tale verbo


Puoi fare un esempio?


----------



## Francesco94

Personalmente, userei l'imperativo di questo verbo in frase esortative:
«Vuoi stare fermo?»
«Volete fare silenzio?»
«Vogliamo andare?!»

Credo si tratti d'un uso colloquiale e pleonastico.


----------



## green_984

io sono dell'opinione che, fondamentalmente, il verbo "volere" sia difettivo dell'imperativo (appunto in difesa della volontà dell'individuo). Tuttavia, potrebbe essere utilizzato con valore esortativo, per l'appunto. Tipo "che voglia!", ad esempio, riferendosi ad una persona che necessita di motivazione.


----------



## green_984

Paulfromitaly said:


> Puoi fare un esempio?


Ad esempio nei seguenti siti di coniugazione: 
coniugazione.it 
ilconiugatore.com
oneworlditaliano.com
ed altri

oltre al dizionario interattivo "Garzanti" che tengo installato nel mio PC.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

green_984 said:


> Ad esempio nei seguenti siti di coniugazione:
> coniugazione.it
> ilconiugatore.com
> oneworlditaliano.com
> ed altri
> 
> oltre al dizionario interattivo "Garzanti" che tengo installato nel mio PC.


Non un esempio del sito dove hai letto ciò, un esempio di volere usato all'imperativo..


----------



## green_984

Paulfromitaly said:


> Non un esempio del sito dove hai letto ciò, un esempio di volere usato all'imperativo..


Ad esempio, rivolgendosi ad un gruppo persone: "vogliate!", con valore esortativo, per sollecitare a compiere l'azione oggetto della questione. Anche se, per l'appunto, è un uso forzato di tale verbo. Sarebbe meglio, infatti, dire "abbiate volontà".


----------



## Starless74

green_984 said:


> Ad esempio, rivolgendosi ad un gruppo persone: "vogliate!", con valore esortativo, per sollecitare a compiere una determinata azione. Anche se, per l'appunto, è un uso forzato di tale verbo. Sarebbe meglio, infatti, dire "abbiate volontà".


A mio avviso, se è un'esortazione/sollecito a compiere un'azione, è un _vogliate_ nell'uso modale/servile e sottintende il verbo infinito a seguire (cioè l'azione, appunto) il quale perciò si presume specificato altrove nel contesto.
Esortare a "volere" senza un oggetto (essendo _volere_ di per sé transitivo) invece non ha molto senso.


----------



## green_984

Starless74 said:


> Esortare a "volere" senza un oggetto... non ha molto senso.


Sarò ancora più preciso: "vogliate!", con valore esortativo, per *sollecitare a compiere* *l'azione oggetto della questione *(ho corretto nel mio precedente post).


----------



## francisgranada

Francesco94 said:


> «Vuoi stare fermo?»
> «Volete fare silenzio?»
> «Vogliamo andare?!»


Ma queste  sono domande, non imperativi. Capisco che sono intese quasi come imperativi, comunque secondo me non lo sono, né grammaticalmente né "di fatto". Rappresentano piuttosto una forma  indiretta di esprimere la volontà di qualcuno, un po' come quando uno dice "Voglio che tu venga." invece di "Vieni!"



green_984 said:


> Poiché il verbo "volere" riguarda la volontà dell'individuo, viene spontaneo ritenere che esso non possa reggere l'imperativo.


 Sì, finalmente è difficile (=impossibile)  "comandare" a qualcuno che _voglia _fare qualcosa se non lo vuole fare ....  Questa logica potrebbe spiegare il fatto che il verbo _volere _in italiano è difettivo, cioè mancano le forme adeguate dell'imperativo (p.e. _**vuoli! **volete!_)


> Tuttavia (sul web ad esempio) si trovano coniugazioni all'imperativo di tale verbo, per cui a questo punto il dubbio sorge spontaneo: il verbo "volere" regge l'imperativo oppure no? Voi che ne pensate in merito?


Personalmente penso che, viste le espressioni tipo "volere bene" (=amare) ed anche formulazioni "_diplomatiche"  _tipo "vogliate venire" (invece del semplice "venite!"), il mancato imperativo viene sostituito dal congiuntivo per motivi pratici.

Non so  se in questi casi, dal punto di vista grammaticale, sia giusto chiamare  le forme del congiuntivo (_voglia, vogliate_)  "imperativo del verbo volere" .... Spontaneamente direi di no, quindi la mia risposta sarebbe: _il verbo "volere" no regge l'imperativo. _


----------



## green_984

francisgranada said:


> Ma queste  sono domande, non imperativi. Capisco che sono intese quasi come imperativi, comunque secondo me non lo sono, né grammaticalmente né "di fatto". Rappresentano piuttosto una forma  indiretta di esprimere la volontà di qualcuno, un po' come quando uno dice "Voglio che tu venga." invece di "Vieni!"
> 
> Sì, finalmente è difficile (=impossibile)  "comandare" a qualcuno che _voglia _fare qualcosa se non lo vuole fare ....  Questa logica potrebbe spiegare il fatto che il verbo _volere _in italiano è difettivo, cioè mancano le forme adeguate dell'imperativo (p.e. _**vuoli! **volete!_)
> Personalmente penso che, viste le espressioni tipo "volere bene" (=amare) ed anche formulazioni "_diplomatiche"  _tipo "vogliate venire" (invece del semplice "venite!"), il mancato imperativo viene sostituito dal congiuntivo per motivi pratici.
> 
> Non so  se in questi casi, dal punto di vista grammaticale, sia giusto chiamare  le forme del congiuntivo (_voglia, vogliate_)  "imperativo del verbo volere" .... (spontaneamente direi di no).


Direi che sussiste una differenza tra esortazione e comando. Esempio: "abbi volontà" oppure "sii volenteroso!". Ma dire "voglia/vogliate" non ha molto senso o, almeno, suona forzato.


----------



## francisgranada

green_984 said:


> Direi che sussiste una differenza tra esortazione e comando


 Certo, ma questo non spiega perché mancano le forme dell'imperativo del verbo _volere_, ma nel caso di _avere _ed _essere _(per esempio) abbiamo le forme imperative _abbi _e _sii _(che non sono congiuntivi) . Insomma, cerco di capire la logica del fenomeno di cui stiamo discutendo  .... 





> Ma dire "voglia/vogliate" non ha molto senso o, almeno, suona forzato.


 Aggiungo che quello che dici vale anche nel caso di alcune lingue in cui l'imperativo del verbo _volere _formalmente (grammaticalmente) esiste.


----------



## Mary49

Non so se è già stato segnalato (in questo caso mi scuso):
IMPERATIVO in "La grammatica italiana"
In alcuni verbi (come gli ausiliari _essere_ e _avere_ o i verbi ➔servili _sapere_ e _volere_) il congiuntivo sostituisce anche la 2a persona singolare e plurale dell’imperativo. Per la 2a persona plurale si usano le forme regolari (_siate_,_ abbiate_,_ sappiate_,_ vogliate_). Per la 2a singolare si usano, invece, le antiche forme _sii_,_ abbi_,_ sappi_,_ vogli _ormai scorrette come forme del congiuntivo e di fatto specializzate come forme dell’imperativo.
*Voglimi* bene lo stesso!".


----------



## bearded

Mary49 said:


> i verbi ➔servili _sapere_ e _volere_


...e neppure _potere _e _dovere_ hanno un vero imperativo (per via del significato: non ha senso comandare di potere o dover fare qualcosa).


----------



## green_984

bearded said:


> ...e neppure _potere _e _dovere_ hanno un vero imperativo


Sì, infatti. Per usare "dovere" e "potere" all'imperativo, bisogna necessariamente già sapere qual è l'azione oggetto della questione. Ad esempio: domanda: "Sicuro che devo/posso andarci?"; risposta: "Certo. Devi/puoi eccome!". Altrimenti sono difettivi al mille per mille.


----------



## Olaszinhok

francisgranada said:


> Certo, ma questo non spiega perché mancano le forme dell'imperativo del verbo _volere_


In realtà, non mancano. L'imperativo di volere, alla seconda persona singolare è _vogli_, come indicato già da Necsus al post #20. Certo, questa forma deriva dal congiuntivo.


----------



## green_984

Mary49 said:


> *Voglimi* bene lo stesso!".


"Voglimi" funzionerebbe in poesia, quella sentimentale in particolare. Ma nel linguaggio corrente è in disuso...


----------



## bearded

green_984 said:


> Per usare "dovere" e "potere" all'imperativo…….Devi/puoi eccome!


A me però (in analisi grammaticale) questi sembrano sempre indicativi - nonostante il punto esclamativo.


----------



## green_984

bearded said:


> A me però (in analisi grammaticale) questi sembrano sempre indicativi - nonostante il punto esclamativo.


Si tratta di intenzione, diciamo. Usare un indicativo a mo' di imperativo...

Tornando al verbo "volere", in definitiva si può asserire che è difettivo dell'imperativo, visto che il suo valore massimo di comando è quello di "non comando", ossia di invito/esortazione, come nel caso di "voglimi bene". Al cuore non si comanda, per l'appunto


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
anche ammettendone la correttezza grammaticale


bearded said:


> neppure _potere _e _dovere_ hanno un vero imperativo (per via del significato: non ha senso comandare di potere o dover fare qualcosa)





francisgranada said:


> Insomma, cerco di capire la logica del fenomeno di cui stiamo discutendo


Non puoi logicamente comandare di volere qualcosa. Oltre l'invito o l'esortazione per me non si va.
Mi ricordo di un bisticcio tra due bambini, dove uno, piangente, diceva all'altro "vuoimi bene!" (non ebbi il coraggio di intervenire  ).


----------



## green_984

È una questione simpatica quella dell'imperativo dei verbi servili 

Riguardo "sapere", non lo considererei servile visto che, nei tempi composti dei verbi intransitivi con ausiliare "essere", mantiene il suo ausiliare "avere". Esempi: "è dovuto/potuto/voluto partire"; con "sapere" invece è "*ha* saputo partire", e non "è saputo partire".


----------



## bearded

green_984 said:


> Riguardo "sapere", non lo considererei servile ...


La questione è controversa. Ecco quanto dice il Treccani al riguardo:


> Alcune grammatiche considerano verbi servili anche _solere_ (‘essere solito’), _sapere_ (nel significato di ‘essere capace di’), _desiderare_, _osare_


Per quanto mi riguarda, io  considererei  'sapere' veramente servile solo coi verbi riflessivi (proprio per la questione dell'ausiliare, come dice green): _Egli ha sbagliato, ma poi si è saputo emendare (_come in_ 'si è potuto emendare'). _Ma - ripeto - è una questione discutibile, e i linguisti non sono concordi.


----------



## green_984

io rimango fermo dell'idea che un verbo servile è da considerarsi tale se fa da "servo", per l'appunto. Premesso ciò, se invece - come nel caso di "sapere" - non ne vuole sapere nulla mantenendo quindi il proprio ausiliare "avere" in casi come "*ha* saputo uscirne" da un lato, ed "*è* voluto uscirne" dall'altro, significa che tanto servile non è.


----------



## angelodipoggio

I verbi servili e in generale tutti i verbi stativi (come dovere, parere, potere, ecc.), dal momento che esprimono una condizione non mutabile, non hanno l’imperativo. Quei verbi che possono avere sia un’interpretazione stativa sia una non stativa, come sapere (valore stativo «conoscere», valore non stativo «prendere conoscenza»), all’imperativo esprimono sempre il significato non stativo: sappi vale «prendi conoscenza». Ciò vale anche per altri verbi stativi, come sembrare: non sei una signora, lo so, ma almeno sembralo (‘cambia in modo di sembrarlo’) 

(Renzi, Salvi & Cardinaletti 1995: 155)


----------

